# temperature question



## Thundrr-Chicken (Dec 3, 2010)

ok... how cold can 1 week old rabbit babies be outside before you worry?


----------



## a7736100 (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't worry if you have a wooden hutch with lots of straw in the nest area.  

However if you have a wire cage where a wandering kit is small enough to fall out, I'd worry in freezing weather.

Kits in a good nest stay toasty even in single digit low temperatures.


----------



## Thundrr-Chicken (Dec 8, 2010)

well... they're in both... they're in a wooden nest box... that is inside a 2x6 and/or 2x8 wire hutch... 

what temps do people stop mating their rabbits together at? what is too cold for a baby rabbit?


----------

